# Goat Question



## fisherman15 (Mar 1, 2017)

I am looking for some goats to clear out the brush on our land. I dont know anything about goats so could anyone point me in the right direction as far as the type of goats we need and how many. We have about 20 acres that we want to clear out over the next year or so. Also, I keep seeing goats for like $200? Is that normal??
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 1, 2017)

the 200 goat is probably a boar , they will get huge .... a couple hundred pounds , they are meat goats ...

A good fence will be a must have for retaining goats , they are hard on fencing , ( leaning on it from one end to the other scratching themselves ) ...

They will eat all the " good " stuff to the ground before starting on the weeds , some weeds they will not touch has been my experience .....

There are folks that rent out their goats for just you situation .... Check out the Farmers and Consumers Market Bulletin for pricing and such ....

20 acres is a huge area you will need a pretty big heard to do what it sounds like your looking for ...


----------



## wildlands (Mar 3, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 3, 2017)

I've seen several herds clearing around atlanta and they always have a few sheep mixed in and a couple of dogs for security. They do get great results. The ones I saw were mowing through English ivy and kudzu.They are a bear to keep in a temporary fence. I talked to the man who ran the company that rents them and he said he gets calls from the police fairly regularly


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 9, 2017)

Best advice, don't go run out and buy goats til you are 110% ready for them to come on your property or they will get out.

Dont buy a sick goat, a shy goat, or a mean goat. Buy one that's manageable and will come to you (if and when they get out goats are not easy to chase down)

$200 is not uncommon, but you can buy them for $50-$100, but check their health before (gums, eyes, hooves, coat)
Don't get a Billy unless you want to breed, I don't care how cheap he is, if you have no plans I  breeding you'll have a smelly animal you tend to.. and possibly a very hard headed one. If you get one young enough you could always band him.


If you don't want a huge herd but have 20 acres and time section them off into smaller sections and move them when They are finished. 

You'll still need to feed them minerals and possibly feed and hay. 
Make sure to keep an eye on worms as well. 


Goats are fun and many are like having dogs.


----------



## caughtinarut (Mar 9, 2017)

X 20  on the excellent fence! They are experts at getting out.


----------



## Stroker (Mar 12, 2017)

Put a 2 or 3 strand electric fence around the 20 acres and put 4-5 cows in it, what they don't eat they'll trample down. The cows will cost more than the goats but the cheaper fencing will more than offset the difference in cost. You will need a reliable water source for either cows or goats.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 12, 2017)

hire someone with a skid steer loader and a blade type mulching head. much quicker, and probably cheaper than the fence and goats.  Much much less trouble if the goats get out and you have to round them up.


----------



## Stroker (Mar 13, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> hire someone with a skid steer loader and a blade type mulching head. much quicker, and probably cheaper than the fence and goats.  Much much less trouble if the goats get out and you have to round them up.



This would be my 1st choice. Get bids from several different contractors. Flag any trees you want to keep.


----------



## brownhounds (Mar 14, 2017)

Even if they get the loader and a mulch blade, it will grow back.  I would raise goats all day long with electric fence.  Make money selling the babies, and start yourself a homestead.


----------



## brunofishing (Mar 14, 2017)

O-LAWD.....You were foreel about them goats. Lets go to the auction and see what they got!!!


----------

